# Female Variants of Charles/Charlie?



## jcombs35

Hello. I just found out I'm expecting again. My father passed away in 1999, just 4 months before I met hubby. He didn't have the chance to meet any of my children. Now that I'm expecting, I'd like to honor him by incorporating his name into this baby's name. If it's a boy, obviously, it won't be much of a problem. But if it's a girl, I'm just not sure how to do it. I hate the name "Charlotte." and most of the other names that have come up in my search. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mummy2B21

Charlene
Charell
Charley
Charlize


----------



## kaylajade.x

Charlotte,
Sharlee/Sharleigh,


x


----------



## jcombs35

Oh I love Sharleigh!!


----------



## silver_dimond

Charla
Charleen/ Charleena

Love the suggestion of Sharleigh that's gorgeous x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Carlotta?


----------



## jcombs35

I kinda like Carlotta, but then it reminds me of "Phantom of the Opera." lol.


----------



## Cheska

I like Charley even though I too am not as keen on Charlotte x


----------



## Ecologirl

I'm the same. We got Charlie for our last boy, but if he had have been a girl I didn't like Charlotte (Charlie's good for a girl though). I really like Charlize, xo


----------



## jcombs35

I've actually thought about just going with Charlie. I don't like very many of the female versions. Although I do like Sharleigh.


----------



## readytotry

Carlie, Carly?


----------



## ~chipper~

i have a co-worker who is have a baby girl in October..they are name her Charley.... not using a variation at all. I think it's a darling name "as-is" for a girl!


----------



## Heather212

I think Carla is the female variant of Carlo which is the Italian Charles.

I do like Charlie though :flower:


----------

